# Best tool chest/box for misc hand and power tools



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all! I'm in the market for a good sized tool chest or box like mechanics use. I want to get rid of some of the shelving and stuff that is covered in tool cases and put the tools in a permanent home.

I have about 5 or so ratchet sets, a jigsaw, 2 routers, 3 or so circ saws, like 8 different partial sets of screwdrivers, and about 4 billion drill bits.

I'm looking for something under $500 that is good quality (obviously not snap on or mac) with thick enough steel that pushing it up a moving truck ramp wont cave in the sides!

I like the $800 Milwaukee one with speakers and built in power strip in HD, but that is more than I want to spend. But it gives a good idea of the size I'm looking for if I spent $500. 
I'd probably be able to shoehorn in the sockets, ratchets, and allen keys, and screwdrivers in a little $50 one from walmart (like the 3 or 4 drawer stanley they had a few years ago), but I want a better quality one than the walmart special.

I DID look this topic up real quick on google and LJs, but I didn't see anything other than Dutch (anarchists') tool cheats here, and shallow "reviews" of sponsor supplied stuff on google. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I hate saying it but in that price range the leading favorite seems to be Harbor Freight if you can believe it. Their mechanics tools and boxes are apparently excellent quality and popular among the wrench monkeys. I don't own any myself but the mechanics in the family (who all own Snap-On stuff) speak well of HF boxes.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> I hate saying it but in that price range the leading favorite seems to be Harbor Freight if you can believe it. Their mechanics tools and boxes are apparently excellent quality and popular among the wrench monkeys. I don t own any myself but the mechanics in the family (who all own Snap-On stuff) speak well of HF boxes.
> - Woodknack


Ok, any suggestions on which of their brands to get? Is US General series 2 a good choice?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If your trying to keep the price down, but still a decent tool chest. Check out the Harbor Freight tool chests. I just got another Tool chest last week, I didn't want the deep drawers so I got this one $299 available in six colors https://www.harborfreight.com/26-in-x-22-in-single-bank-green-roller-cabinet-56104.html









If you want the deeper drawers and use the top as a small workbench then maybe this one $329 available in black https://www.harborfreight.com/46-in-9-Drawer-Mobile-Storage-Cabinet-with-Solid-Wood-Top-Black-56613.html


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought a mechanics chest at Northern Tool I think and have alway regretted it. The top tool chest with drawers is a dust catcher and a misc. gatherer. The bottom drawers just don't seem like they are ever the right size. I plan on building something that I can customize and take advantage of workspace on top. I will likely sell the metal chest or move it to my office. I think I do better with a plastic case socket set that stores in a small space as little as I use it.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I went with a 41" Husky chest and essentially got 80% of my tools off of the pegboard and took back some wall space in my shop. I've got everything from planes, chisels, wrenches, misc hand tools, small electrics, pneumatics and probably some stuff I should just throw out. I have not really pushed it around at all since I parked it, but I did not install the top & bottom chest plate connections or the push handle, so that I can move it in 2 parts when that time comes.


----------



## Splinterlicker (Jun 19, 2020)

Why a tool box?

They're a waste of space, and they just hide stuff from you.

Build an open rack that keeps the tools within sight, I find this helps me find what I need, or more often what I really needed but wasn't thinking about using, and saves more room than a toolbox, while keeping things more organized.

If you're going to go and line all the drawers with foam so that everything has a designated place, you're already looking at a bunch of menial work. Might as well do that work with wood.

Toolbox drawers are the worst for organizing sockets. Grab some dowel material and fill a small shelf with upright pegs at a height that's comfortable to look at. Now the socket size is staring you in the face every time you go to get a socket, and you'll always know when one is missing instead of spending 15 minutes digging around in a pile before you decide it's really gone. You're welcome.

If you still want something for the power tools, get some bags made by CLC from Amazon. I have 4 of them in 3 sizes that regularly go in and out of my truck and they're great. My bag with the sockets and wrenches easily weighs 80 pounds and the only way you'd know it's filled to the brim is by watching me pick it up.

Drawers are where tools go to die. - Adam Savage


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Just bought stacking toolboxes from Harbor Freight. Sturdy, nice finish and long drawers. US General are decently priced - avoid the ICON line, they are overpriced.

I like shallow drawers with a lot of area. If tools are piled on top of each other, you end up sorting through all the tools to find the one you need. Buy (or make) drawer organizers, label the drawers and keep the box neat.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Check out a store called Rural King. They sell some very nice tool boxes at good prices. For what you want tho you might consider building something, that will allow more customizations


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

For ratchet sets and screwdrivers you'll want shallow drawers most likely, drill bits belong in an index but I keep loose extras in a clear plastic container.
The large tools need deep drawers or a cabinet. I have a US general box, 40-something inch and it's great, best bang for your buck. It's full of ratchet/sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers, pliers etc. 
I also have a Yukon branded box from HF with the wood top and a single full width drawer and cabinet doors on the bottom. I'm liking that for circular saw, drills, jigsaw etc.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> Why a tool box?
> They re a waste of space, and they just hide stuff from you.
> Build an open rack that keeps the tools within sight, I find this helps me find what I need, or more often what I really needed but wasn t thinking about using, and saves more room than a toolbox, while keeping things more organized.
> Drawers are where tools go to die. - Adam Savage
> - Splinterlicker


When you run out of wall space, you need to go to a better condensed storage. I have a few things to help organize the drawers, but largely the drawers are full of stuff, and hold much much more in the footprint than spread on the wall, I can find all of the things I need very quickly.


----------



## Splinterlicker (Jun 19, 2020)

> When you run out of wall space, you need to go to a better condensed storage. I have a few things to help organize the drawers, but largely the drawers are full of stuff, and hold much much more in the footprint than spread on the wall, I can find all of the things I need very quickly.
> 
> - ChefHDAN


Didn't say you had to put the rack on a wall, it can go on wheels just as easily as a toolbox.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Harbor Freight toolboxes would be the way to go. I bought my brother's old 42" craftsman or else I would have gone with the HF one. It's a bonus now that they come in other colors besides red


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Ok, any suggestions on which of their brands to get? Is US General series 2 a good choice?
> 
> - Sanderguy777


No idea, didn't even know they had more than one brand. HF is in the most traffic-y part of town so I rarely go there. I have a Kobalt from Lowe's and its alright but the HF is probably better if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

You most definitely can store most tools very effectively in a rolling tool chest Storing in the open, on a wall or on shelves would be a nightmare for me. I don't have nearly enough wall space as it is. When i retired I got rid of several smaller rolling cabinets, mostly Kennedys and combined most of my hand tools in a 72" 20 drawer Grizzly tool chest. After being in the machinist world for almost 40 years my accumulation was large. The Grizzly is probably more money than you want to spend, but the quality surprised me.

I store all my precision tools inside for climate control but the Grizzly holds 75% of my mechanic, and woodworking hand tools.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
Didn t say you had to put the rack on a wall, it can go on wheels just as easily as a toolbox.
- Splinterlicker
[/QUOTE]

Consolidated 48 square feet of pegboard storage into the chest and then used the remaining 24 square feet of pegboard for some tools and mostly clamps,


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Yer a woodworker, build a chest to the size you need (drawers and doors). Put it on casters if you want. Put a flat top on it, opening to a large bin.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

It's been a few years since I looked at tool boxes at HF, but their drawer slides/bearings were nowhere nearly as smooth to open/close or stay aligned as those on the Husky boxes (portable workbenches) I have from Home Depot.

I have these two models for tool, accessory and hardware storage, as well as work/assembly benches:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-66-in-W-12-Drawer-Deep-Tool-Chest-Mobile-Workbench-in-Gloss-Black-with-Hardwood-Top-76812A24/204398429

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46-in-9-Drawer-Mobile-Workbench-in-Black-HOTC4609B16M/312145950

I am thinking about getting another one of the 46" boxes. Mobility within my garage shop is premium.

I use the HF gray plastic hardware storage cases with clear lids and open yellow bins in some of the shallow drawers. The drawers open wide enough to open the lid if I know exactly which bin or two I need, or I can take the whole case if not.

I am retired, and my tools seldom need to travel away from home, so that certainly impacts my preferences. All of my power tool carrying cases are stored in the attic, empty. I used to use open shelving for virtually all storage. I still have some of it, and it works well for storage above eye level (mostly seasonal and not related to woodworking).


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Why a tool box?
> They re a waste of space, and they just hide stuff from you.
> Build an open rack that keeps the tools within sight, I find this helps me find what I need, or more often what I really needed but wasn t thinking about using, and saves more room than a toolbox, while keeping things more organized.
> If you re going to go and line all the drawers with foam so that everything has a designated place, you re already looking at a bunch of menial work. Might as well do that work with wood.
> ...





> Why a tool box?
> They re a waste of space, and they just hide stuff from you.
> Build an open rack that keeps the tools within sight, I find this helps me find what I need, or more often what I really needed but wasn t thinking about using, and saves more room than a toolbox, while keeping things more organized.
> Drawers are where tools go to die. - Adam Savage
> ...





> You most definitely can store most tools very effectively in a rolling tool chest Storing in the open, on a wall or on shelves would be a nightmare for me. I don t have nearly enough wall space as it is. When i retired I got rid of several smaller rolling cabinets, mostly Kennedys and combined most of my hand tools in a 72" 20 drawer Grizzly tool chest. After being in the machinist world for almost 40 years my accumulation was large. The Grizzly is probably more money than you want to spend, but the quality surprised me.
> 
> I store all my precision tools inside for climate control but the Grizzly holds 75% of my mechanic, and woodworking hand tools.
> 
> - mtnwalton


I appreciate the idea splinterlicker, but I think mtnwalton is right. Drawers are much more condensed storage than wall-mounted, or worse, floor stands on wheels. I need my work bench to move (which it does), but the tool chest is fine up against the wall, out of the way. 
I have a shelf system I want to slowly get rid of that just carries stuff, so I'm thinking that the drawers will be a better choice than the rolling, custom holders you mentioned. If I had a bigger shop, they would work,but my shop is literally wall, workbench, walkway, wall….

AMZ, I'm a woodworker, but I don't think I can make anything that squarely! Also, I'd have to look around, but I doubt it would be any cheaper for me to make it from wood with the absurd cost of plywood at HD, and the absurd cost of good drawer slides at Rocklwe or Woodcraft.

If there are better places, let me know…

My dad and nephew and I went to Harbor Freight today to get a power cord, but I looked at the toolboxes too. 
Of what they had there, I liked these two.

https://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage-organization/tool-storage/26-in-x-22-in-single-bank-red-roller-cabinet-64162.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage-organization/tool-storage/46-in-9-drawer-mobile-storage-cabinet-with-solid-wood-top-black-56613.html

They had a display with Icon branded garage storage that they wanted $14,000 for.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

With Yukon 46" 9 drawer, the top surface can be a work bench, the lower drawers being deep, should be able to fit the routers or tools of that size. If you need storage space for that size. You could build a slide tray in a drawer for your open and closed wrenches to allow more room in the deep drawers same goes for the screw drivers. I keep the larger tools on shelves, with the smaller tools and gadgets in drawers. The General 22" 8 drawer should be able to fit jig saws and drills, but not deep enough for a router. If you get a top box for the general, you can keep the upper lid open to house tools like the router that won't fit in the drawers. I'm sure you'll be happy with either one.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Yukon one is probably the better choice based on the fact that I would have more drawer space and a work surface on the top. The General one I would end up with either their top box or it just shoved under a workbench or shelf I make. I might even take the wheels off to make it shorter if I need to…



> With Yukon 46" 9 drawer, the top surface can be a work bench, the lower drawers being deep, should be able to fit the routers or tools of that size. If you need storage space for that size. You could build a slide tray in a drawer for your open and closed wrenches to allow more room in the deep drawers same goes for the screw drivers. I keep the larger tools on shelves, with the smaller tools and gadgets in drawers. The General 22" 8 drawer should be able to fit jig saws and drills, but not deep enough for a router. If you get a top box for the general, you can keep the upper lid open to house tools like the router that won t fit in the drawers. I m sure you ll be happy with either one.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is my tool wall. I planned to put all my tools in easy reach, but the 4ft deep workbench killed that idea LOL.









This is the shelf I'd be replacing/ taking out. Depending on which o e I go with, either the whole thing from the grinder left, or the lower shelves would go. Not all of that stuff would fit, but several of the cases would and so would a bunch of the miscellaneous junk that floats from surface to surface.










This is the bench and shelf system in relation to each other. That big box on the bench is going to be at our church this weekend, so it's not permanent!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Watch for sales, those HF boxes aren't always the most affordable. Around father's day last year I grabbed a nice Milwaukee chest with soft close drawers for about the same price as the HF equivalent. The coupons at HF exclude the tool chest so you don't get that discount. I was surprised at the price difference.

I have since bought a rolling cart with a couple drawers from HF in their green color so I could store my heat treat oven on top. The drawer in that is very nice, just as good as any box I have. Not soft close but still worth while. So just check prices at the big box stores first. They aren't that far off and you might get a slightly better box.

Just my .02


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Watch for sales, those HF boxes aren t always the most affordable. Around father s day last year I grabbed a nice Milwaukee chest with soft close drawers for about the same price as the HF equivalent. The coupons at HF exclude the tool chest so you don t get that discount. I was surprised at the price difference.
> 
> I have since bought a rolling cart with a couple drawers from HF in their green color so I could store my heat treat oven on top. The drawer in that is very nice, just as good as any box I have. Not soft close but still worth while. So just check prices at the big box stores first. They aren t that far off and you might get a slightly better box.
> 
> ...


What brand is the rolling cart? I know you said HF, but they have the us general one and the icon and Yukon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

hmmm…









The "Users" go here…..


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> Watch for sales, those HF boxes aren t always the most affordable. Around father s day last year I grabbed a nice Milwaukee chest with soft close drawers for about the same price as the HF equivalent. The coupons at HF exclude the tool chest so you don t get that discount. I was surprised at the price difference.
> 
> I have since bought a rolling cart with a couple drawers from HF in their green color so I could store my heat treat oven on top. The drawer in that is very nice, just as good as any box I have. Not soft close but still worth while. So just check prices at the big box stores first. They aren t that far off and you might get a slightly better box.
> 
> ...


I have this one. I took the lid off to put my heat treat oven on the top of that. Drawers are decent and I have them full of metal for my metal working side of the shop along with the bottom full of metal. With the oven and all the steel I would say the whole thing is probably full of 500lbs total worth of stuff.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I am going to want but at the rate I am buying hand tools I may need to wait as the design needs keep changing…..and its all your fault @Bandit ;-)

All of my projects are shop improvement and the wife is not happy about that.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to get the 26" or 44" US General roller cabinet. If I can find a cheaper one on CL, I'd go for it, but HF seems to make great tool chests.

I will also price building one, but I'm not holding much hope for that with plywood costs lately.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Yer a woodworker, build a chest to the size you need (drawers and doors). Put it on casters if you want. Put a flat top on it, opening to a large bin.
> 
> - AMZ


did that myself 10 years ago. faces and top surface all came from beams from a barn built in 1886. main box construction is 1" MDF. drawers all 3/4 ply.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Tomsteve that is a beautiful tool box.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tomsteve it IS beautiful!
Did you use metal drawer slides, or just wood on wood?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Tomsteve it IS beautiful!
> Did you use metal drawer slides, or just wood on wood?
> 
> - Sanderguy777


metal heavy duty ones. happened to have a hardware closing up near me and got em all 75% off.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Tomsteve it IS beautiful!
> Did you use metal drawer slides, or just wood on wood?
> 
> - Sanderguy777
> ...


Wow! 
I'm repainting an old file cabinet I got from my last job (just open drawers for sanding belts and extra tool accessories). It is one of the really old ones that weigh about 90lbs empty lol.
Maybe I'll look for another one on CL to modify. No office building around HERE would be seen DEAD with THOSE!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Wow!
> I m repainting an old file cabinet I got from my last job (just open drawers for sanding belts and extra tool accessories). It is one of the really old ones that weigh about 90lbs empty lol.
> Maybe I ll look for another one on CL to modify. No office building around HERE would be seen DEAD with THOSE!
> 
> - Sanderguy777


my old man had 2 of them old beasts in the garage when i was a kid. they could hold a LOT of weight and not tip over.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

OK, so if ordered the blue 44" US General series 2 chest about 2 weeks ago. I have been trying to organize the garage and get the stuff I want to put in the tool chest figured out and in nice organizers so I KEEP it organized (unlike the rest of the garage!) and it doesn't fulfill Adam Savage's prophecy about tools dying in drawers!

Anyway, for those of you who own these, how high are the bottom drawers? I think I want to keep my hand planes in there if possible, but I don't think they will stand up as the drawer isn't deep enough. (I'm talking about the hight of the drawer from the bottom to the top edge of the side, not depth from front of back/handle to locking mechanism).

I have tried to find this info online, but reviews and videos just talk about the overall cabinet size…
Thanks


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

By the way, my largest plane is a Stanley #6 (5 5/8 inches high)


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I just brought the tool chest home this morning. A recip saw made quick work of the "pallet" and my dad and I got it off my truck pretty easily using 2 4×4ft sheets of osb as a ramp. 
It's in its home now, and I'm loading it up gradually. 
Thanks for all of your help!


----------

